# Watch Winders Budget vs. Expensive



## tfuller

I was wondering what the forum memebers use to wind their watches?

I went the budget route and got an Eilux. I know the popular saying in the art world is "You don't put the Mona Lisa in a $20 frame."

What do you use to store/wind your watch in?

Any recommendations?


----------



## scottw44

Love the Wolf winders, and just received my first Orbita. I can give you a link to wear I get my Wolfs from...great prices...shoot me a OM and I will f/up in the am.

They work great and are whisper quiet.

I hear good things about the Eilux too.


----------



## sukispop

tfuller said:


> I was wondering what the forum memebers use to wind their watches?
> 
> I went the budget route and got an Eilux. I know the popular saying in the art world is "You don't put the Mona Lisa in a $20 frame."
> 
> What do you use to store/wind your watch in?
> 
> Any recommendations?


Hi tfuller,

I've been told that Eilux has excellent rotors, and are excellent winders.
Eilux winders, imho, aren't really considered "budget" winders. When I think of budget winders, I think of the winders that one can typically get off eBay...the no-name winders that are usually from China, with 3-4 rotor models that can be had for under a hundred bucks. I'm not saying that they're necessarily bad(I have no experience with them)...some folks have had good luck with theirs, others have had theirs go out within the first year...ymmv.

I currently own two winders. One is an Orbita Sparta Deluxe, which I got as a factory second directly from Orbita. The Sparta, imho, is a superb winder, extremely well made, and dead silent. My other winder is a two rotor winder by ABest(A Chinese or Taiwanese brand, I believe). It's a good winder, not in the same class as the Orbita, and a bit noisier...but it's been reliable so no complaints. It's also a fair bit less expensive than the Orbita, too.


----------



## waterbrook

tfuller:

I got the Eilux as well -- mainly because my AD gave me a great deal when I got my watch a month ago. I've not used any others, but the Eilux sits on my bedside table, and I've yet to hear it. Many of the more expensive ones fully enclose the watch. The only thing that my Eilux doesn't have that I wish it did is a dust cover. Then again, the watch is on my wrist WAY more than it's in the winder.b-)

Mitch


----------



## scottw44

The Sparta is cool, huh Geoff? I love walking in and catching it do it's whirlybird thing (great technical description.) It sounds like a very interesting method of winding the watch, wonder if it will take hold in the more expensive Orbita's one day...

some info on the Sparta below, from the Orbita Site, for those not familiar...and yep, Orbita has an outlet store...http://www.orbita.net/pages/15002.htm

Unlike other watchwinders which rotate a watch in order to wind it, the unique SPARTA 1 AC & DC watchwinders gently swings the watch instead. Every 10 minutes (standard program) the internal control micro-processor signals the drive motor to make a single turn, causing the watch to swing back and forth for several oscillations just as it would if it were being worn on the wrist.

The 15 minute program (extended program) available on battery operated winders allows many watches that wind in both directions to remain fully wound while on the winder, providing increased battery life by as much as 50%. 
The oscillating winding action of the SPARTA 1 watchwinder is totally self-regulating and there is absolutely no chance of damaging an expensive watch by over-winding. A semi-circular rotor, attached to the back of the mounting cup, is the "heart" of the patented ROTORWIND® system (click here for details). Made from a dense, non-magnetic iron material, it is supported by two free-turning precision ball bearings, thus enabling the heavy mass of the rotor to produce the "back and forth" motion when the cup is raised and then released from the 12 o'clock position.


----------



## HockeyBrand

I received as a birthday gift the no-name 2 watch winder from Costco. After four months the motor is making a "whiny, labouring" sound. I had to plug it into an extension and take it off the dresser to bury in the closet!

Has anyone heard of *Cradle of Time*? We have a local Antique Watch and Marathon store here in the city that imports these. This system intrigues me, however I don't know if it's effective. I'm a total Watch Winder newbie.

Looks like a baby cradle moving back and forth.


----------



## scottw44

That is really cool. I have not seen or heard of them before but what a great look.


----------



## Pathfinder

When my local Ball Watch AD got Wolf winders in, I got one. Ran a very short period of time and I had to take it in for a return. Got another and it too dies in a matter of months. I went to chew out my dealer and he is not even trying to defend it. "I am not renewing my contract with them. We can send that one in for a credit, give you your money back. I am going with Orbita from now on."

Well, I wanted an argument, but what was I going to say then? He is a customer service kinda man, so I will have another Orbita soon. Then, he pulls out the Eng. Master II Diver Chrono. he just got unwrapped...man, oh man!


----------



## Frontierman63

I have 3 winders,2 are Cheapies (1 died after3 months,& the other is still going 1.5 yrs) and i have an Abest which keeps my Breitling and Mad Cow wound. The Abest has some great qualities at a good price i think.The Eilux is prolly along the same lines as the Abest as a "less expensive" winder? I dont notice any noise from the Abest since its in my safe,but when i have seen it run it is very quiet. But i would like a better 2 watch unit when the cheap one dies,so the Orbita would be my first choice:-!
just my 2 cents


----------



## sukispop

scottw44 said:


> The Sparta is cool, huh Geoff? I love walking in and catching it do it's whirlybird thing (great technical description.) It sounds like a very interesting method of winding the watch, wonder if it will take hold in the more expensive Orbita's one day...


Hi Scott,

Yeah, I like my Sparta a lot, and I think the Rotorwind system works really, really well. After I got my Sparta, I was surprised to find that Orbita's more expensive models use the more traditional spinning/resting method. I don't know if that means that Orbita still holds that the spinning/resting method works better than their patented Rotorwind system...? All I know is that my Orbita Sparta keeps whichever watch is on it well wound.

I like the energy efficiency of the "whirlybird" action(as you so well put it! ;-)), and both my wife and I get a kick out of its swingin' motions. My wife mimicked its motions the first time she saw it...it was quite strange, and I wish that I had my camcorder handy. :-d

Orbitas _are _kinda pricey...but, man, they're of such high quality and they work so well and so silently. If I could easily afford to, I'd own nothing but Orbitas to keep my watches wound! :-!


----------



## scottw44

Thanx Geoff. I too wonder if this type of winding is the future of Orbita and they are testing in a lower line first. All I know is I love it and it works flawlessly. Sound slike your wife is a blast too!


----------



## iceheller

How much is the average box winder in the state? It cost around 350buck(currency converted) in asia for one that wrap up the watch. Is it a good buy? I am currently alternating in between Tag Quartz and BALL watch and sometime even 1st generation seiko kinetic. Worst is that i am now waiting for Baselworld to end before i purchase the next BALL(Hope similar model like cannonball is launch out at Baselworld..) By the i will have Two BALLs to balance each other out. So i am considering getting a winder when my additional BALL arrive(hate to adjust the time everytime i put on a watch). Any advice to look out for when buying a winder.


----------



## scottw44

I can get the single Wolfs in the US for under 200 delivered. Orbita has an outlet store...http://www.orbita.com/pages/15002.htm

Maybe they have shipping for intnl customers??? Might be worth checking out...items change frequently so I find it good to keep looking.

good luck...

PS...if you like the Wolfs, maybe you can find some on the BAY???


----------



## tfuller

All great ideas! I would really like to learn more about the winder HockeyBrand has shown.b-)


----------



## obie

try rocket winders. sold to wind omegas, 200 delivered.


----------



## CBar

Here are some shots of my cheapies. The first one came off the 'bay for around 100 bucks. It looked and even smelled cheap. You can see where the spinners (?) got stained from lousy fish oil. The top two disks died a couple of months ago. I think I bought this last summer. Now retired.

My new one, the black one, took two tries to get one that worked. The first only lasted about an hour. The seller was great and got me a replacement quickly. It's very quiet (except for when one particular disk only has a single watch on it) and is adjustable. I've only had it a week, I'll be happy if it lasts the rest of '08. 

Caveat emptor, or something like that.


----------



## CalDiver

Guess I've been lucky?---my cheap 8 watch winder I got on ebay for $45 four years ago is still going strong, 24/7. Like it so much, I got a couple more last year and all run just great.


----------



## AlThreesons

Frontierman63 said:


> I have 3 winders,2 are Cheapies (1 died after3 months,& the other is still going 1.5 yrs) and i have an Abest which keeps my Breitling and Mad Cow wound. The Abest has some great qualities at a good price i think...:-!
> just my 2 cents


 I must agree with you on the Abest Winder; I received a "second" today from the only vendor I know that sells them on-line. 
The "second" I received has no imperfections that I can see, and it is quiet. It has 15(!) settings from 650WPD and up, and runs either on two D batteries or AC (transformer included). The wood is black lacquer and teak with a nice acrylic window. It uses a Japanese high-torque rotor that is used in CD players, and is SILENT. It is a veritable bargain and you will undoubtedly agree should you purchase one.


----------



## bbqbrew

I use the Sharper image winders. I got them for $40 each with discover 1/2 price discount. They are simple and look nice.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## hassiman

Since I have only one Auto... my Engineer Hydrocarbon TI Chrono... My wrist is my winder.

Been working neigh on 50 years now. When it stops I will no longer need the watch....;-)


----------



## icemangrafx

Hi All,

I have just bougt a winder few days ago. No brand. Price about S$420 from a seller. Warranty 1 year. Black piano finish exterior, synthetic leather interior. Comes with adapter and a key (locking purposes). 4 rotating+6 display. Very quiet operation. 3 channel selection knob. Channel 1: rotates both in CW dir for 5 mins and rest 10 mins before next cycle. Channel 2: roatates in CCW with same timing as described. Channel 3: rotates CW for 5 mins & rest for 10 mins then rotates CCW for 5 mins & rest 10 mins before next cycle again. Pics to share.

Cheers,
Jay


----------



## Spazz27

Has anyone had an experience, or have any thoughts on Diplomat What winders?

Any issues with overwinding? etc.?

Thanks!

a.


----------



## Spazz27

...and how do you like it so far? Does it work well?

And I think I've seen quite a few of these on Amazon. Glad to see someone has one 

a.


----------



## samanator

It is highly unlikely you'll get a response, the post is from 2008 and the member has not posted anything since 2009. You would be better asking the question on the public forum.


----------



## Spazz27

Ha! Never noticed. Thanks


----------

